# Wann wird diese Domain gelöscht?



## reto (23. Juli 2004)

Hi! Ich habe eine .biz Domain entdeckt, die ich gerne registrieren möchte. Die Domain ist zurzeit noch registriert, hat aber folgenden Status:

Domain Status: pendingDelete
Domain Registration Date: Mon May 20 16:41:54 GMT+00:00 2002
Domain Expiration Date: Wed May 19 23:59:59 GMT+00:00 2004
Domain Last Updated Date: Fri Jul 02 06:53:48 GMT+00:00 2004

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wann wird diese Domain voraussichtlich entgültig gelöscht resp. ab wann kann ich Sie registrieren? Hat jemand eigene Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich checke zwar täglich den Status dieser Domain, möchte eben verhindern, dass mir jemand die Domain sozusagen "vor der Nase" wegschnappt. 

Danke für eure Tipps im voraus!


----------



## reto (26. Juli 2004)

Wirklich keiner mit Erfahrungen?

Die Domain ist übrigens (Stand: 26.7.04) immer noch "gesperrt"... und das über 2 Monate, nachdem die Domain ausgelaufen ist!


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2004)

Ich mag mich zwar irren, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Domain am 2.Juli 2004 geupdatet wurde, ist davon auszugehen, dass sie zumindest bis zum 1.7.2005 bezahlt ist


----------



## schwarzfahrer (29. Juli 2004)

Kann dir der .biz Domain Provider da keine Auskunft geben.

Wenns um ne .de ginge würde ich mich auch an die DENIC wenden.


----------



## reto (29. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Ich mag mich zwar irren, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Domain am 2.Juli 2004 geupdatet wurde, ist davon auszugehen, dass sie zumindest bis zum 1.7.2005 bezahlt ist *



Wenn der Domainstatus "pendingDelete" ist das mit Sicherheit auszuschliessen... eine Verlängerung ist nur noch während der "Redemption"-Phase möglich!

PS: Domain ist immer noch nicht gelöscht!


----------

